# Siamese cat pooping EVERYWHERE!!!



## Roxykitten (Jun 29, 2013)

So here is the deal my little one year old boy cat started pooping (yes JUST pooping!) EVERYWHERE! He pees in the litter box, has never peed outside of it. I am so frustrated because it has been going on for 5 months now and I have to pickup poop everyday. I brought him to the vet she said he is a perfectly heathy boy and we tried a constipation medicine and also a pain medicine just to rule out that stuff... None if that worked! I have tried everything to make him go in the litter box here is all I have done:
Changed his food (added more wet food), changed the box, added 2 more litter boxes (along with the two we had before), taken lids off the boxes, moving litter boxes to where he has been going poop, giving him medicine, moving the poop on the floor to the litter box, putting his nose in it (feel bad about that one but I was SO frustrated!), I have tried ALL different kinds of litters (scented, unscented, blah blah blah!) now we are trying the Cat Attract Litter which has great reviews but no he would just rather poop on the floor... I feel like I have exhausted all of my options! I have NO more ideas and little patience for this.. 
Butters (my boy cat) is with me all the time, nothing has changed I just don't have any answers!! 
Can someone please help me or give me some ideas?? 
Thanks!!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

How awful... although it's preferable to pee everywhere! Have you tried shutting him in a small area like a bathroom with just his litterbox? I wonder if he'd just go on the floor when he has such a small roaming space. Cats can be retrained to use the litterbox for peeing inappropriately that way, but it can take weeks.

Another suggestion might be psych drugs... never a good first solution, but could help as a last resort.


----------



## Roxykitten (Jun 29, 2013)

Yes thank god he isn't peeing everywhere!! Although I would love to shut him in a small room and re-litter train him, he is so needy and overly attached that he would probably die of a panic attack over night without me  I know he has bad anxiety and stuff but would that really be causing him to poop on the floor when I'm with him all the time and he acts normal...? I'm just so confused and frustrated! I love him and want to help him


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Psyc drugs are a very bad option. The amount of damage they do in humans is bad, everything from feeling dizzy, loss of appetite, headaches (migraines), stomach aches, constipation, urination concentration problems, severe liver issues, etc., depending on the drug that is used. Even the ones that have been around for a long time aren't "tried and true" safe. They still have their issues as well.
Also another thing to consider with psych drugs is something called the 'half life', how much stays in the system and for how long.
Those with short half lives are way less flexible on missing doses and missed doses could cause stomach upsets, intense headaches, heart rate changes, etc.
The lists go on and on.
This is the kind of stuff that happens in humans, imagine what it is like for your cat?! Obviously you cat takes an appropriate dose however the dangers are still there and they aren't good, at all.

So when considering psych drugs for your kitty you will have to weigh the pro's and con's. If the problem is severe enough to warrant the use of the drugs knowing the damage they can/will cause.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I've got to say, that is a pretty extreme opinion on drugs. While I am in agreement they aren't a first choice, it sounds like most everything else has been tried. Drugs can and DO have extremely positive effects in many instances, can even be life saving. For both people and pets they can be required to live a more normal life so the benefits can absolutely outweigh the risks. It's a quality of life issue not just for but for the cat, but for everyone that lives with him. In these sort of instance the pros should usually far outweigh the cons.

Here's a few examples:
A cat at the sanctuary hated all cats everywhere and was fighting all the time. Absolutely miserable for everyone involved. They tried a few drugs before they found one that could calm him. He was an extreme case and really needed the extra help, he'll be on drugs long-term, as some cases just will have to be.

My aunt's cats who had got along for years suddenly began to fight. They just couldn't stop fighting. It was terrible. After a _week_ of drugs, problem solved. No more drugs.

Jasper, just this week... he was peeing 20 times every day and had blood in his urine. I put him on a drug... peeing stopped. It was just that fast, it seems. I am truly wondering if the drugs were what did it, but fact is, a large portion of urinary conditions are somewhat idiopathic and often stress related. I may remove him from the drug shortly, I haven't decided yet.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I was referring to psych drugs. Many people over look or just don't realize the strength of these drugs and their effects on the one taking them.
Obviously the shorter the term taking them the less risk involved. And yes, I agree, there are extreme cases that warrant such drugs.

But, it is important to remember these drugs DO have side effects. 

So, it's just a reminder for people to consider when making decisions on the medical care of their kitty.


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

Have there been ANY changes in environment? Furniture, friends? I know this is more related to peeing, but worth an examination.

Have any other cat behaviors been exaggerated (rubbing against things, play)? Just thinking out loud because the more I learn, the more things LIKE this seem to be an effort of a cat to "comfort themselves" by doing what they do, only differently.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Butters is one year old and you say this started happening around 5 months ago. Just curious, when did you have him neutered?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

cat face said:


> I was referring to psych drugs.


As far as I'm aware I was talking about psych drugs as well. The vets call them that at least. I know they can have side effects, so can any drug. So can shots or flea treatments too. But my point was, there's lots of situations where they can do a great deal of good over the potential bad. I'd even take side effects over the previous issues in many instances.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Carmel said:


> As far as I'm aware I was talking about psych drugs as well. The vets call them that at least. I know they can have side effects, so can any drug. So can shots or flea treatments too. But my point was, there's lots of situations where they can do a great deal of good over the potential bad. *I'd even take side effects over the previous issues in many instances*.


And that is the point I was trying to bring to the surface, it isn't an IF they will have side effects, they will and proactive research needs to be done to see what kind of side effects the taker is in store for. Some won't mind the risk but others might, if they knew.

Vets prescribing psychiatric medicine is no different then a general practitioner prescribing them. 
Psychiatric medicine is a field in it's own, much like nutrition. We go to great lengths to inform others about nutritional dangers and pitfalls on this forum, this is no different, shedding light on an area of one's pet's health. And while vets do darn good work and sometimes miracles, they just aren't expert in these fields. 

It is something for pet owners to think about if and when their vet suggests a psychiatric drug.


----------



## Roxykitten (Jun 29, 2013)

I don't know if I would ever want to give Butters drugs that could change his personality. He is a spunky, happy and a puppy like cat, I would hate for his personality to change because other then the poop on the floor he is perfect. That is the hardest part right now is what to do next... I hear the good and the bad with these kind of drugs but I would want it to be a TOTAL last resort. 

Butters got neutered at the time we got him, Animal Allies (the humane society we got him from) neutered him at 15 weeks when we got him. And when we didn't have any problems with the litter box... Butters is about 1 year and 4 months so I don't think it would have been caused by that 

We hardly move furniture in our house, we don't have a bunch of people over all the time... But when we do have friends or family over he comes right up to them and wants to be held by the new person in the house. He loves attention. 

The only things I can think of it all started when he started almost being scared of the litter box, I mean he would bolt out of there! The when we were gone for a weekend and he pooped all over our bed and that was the first time I have ever seen him poop everywhere like that. Then it all just evolved to him not pooping just peeing in the litter box. Does that maybe give some answers??


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok, from what I've read stress is a leading cause in things like this.

The trick is you have to try to figure out what would be stressing Butters.

Cats HATE change. They thrive on a routine. They like to eat around same times, play around same times and go to bed... same time. This evidently makes them feel in control of their world.

Another thing that is often over looked but a cat NEEDS to hunt. This translates to playtime. It's play to you but he is using his hunting skills in the games and this gives cats more confidence and burns a lot of frustrations.

So try hard to think back 

When Butters first started this...

Did ANYTHING change? 
New neighbor, new carpet, new or different ANYTHING in or around the house. 

Is there a cat that Butters can see in the yard that might be freaking him out? 

Do you have a new schedule in any way? Anyone else in you house?

Does anyone in your house or you visit an area that has other cats that the scent could be coming back home with?

A couple other things I thought of, it takes more time to poo then pee (genius revelation, I know lol) so, it seems to me Butters feels vulnerable when pooing in the box?

Or the other thing, has there been any injuries to his paw pads or claws or anything in that area? The foot is required to dig and cover when pooing. Not necessarily for a pee.

This is all I can think of for now but maybe some of it might lend for an idea of something you might not have thought of <shrugs>


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

Roxykitten said:


> *The only things I can think of it all started when he started almost being scared of the litter box, I mean he would bolt out of there! The when we were gone for a weekend and he pooped all over our bed and that was the first time I have ever seen him poop everywhere like that.* Then it all just evolved to him not pooping just peeing in the litter box. Does that maybe give some answers??


my two male Siamese bolt from the box sometimes, and it's always after a poo, like, "WHOOOOOOOOOOOO SMELL THAT!" but if he pees in it, he's not afraid of the box, it has something to do with #2.

when you were gone, who was scooping the litter box? did it get a few poos in it? because some cats won't use a litter box that has even one in it. the only thing I can think of is using those puppy pee-pads. there are human ones, whichever is cheapest. put some in the places he has gone before and see if he will use them. if he will, try lining a box with one of them and no litter and see if he will go in then. make sure you get the poo as soon as you can, so that he always has a clean litterbox to use for that.

also, what specifically are you feeding him? treats and everything. I would start by eliminating things one at a time, and keeping him on the same type of canned food, hopefully one that doesn't make it especially smelly. if you are giving him milk or any related type of treats that make it smell bad, he might only want to go in open air. if he's constipated and it's hard, it might hurt, so he might start choosing a different place every time. you didn't say how long you gave him laxative (and you shouldn't have to do that long-term anyway) and/or pain meds.

I think trying to find out if he'll go on the pads is your first step. even if he doesn't do it immediately, i'd try it for at least week. even just leave a little poo on one of them or rub some used litter on it so it smells like bathroom to him.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Do you have enough litter boxes? two cats = at least 3 litter boxes.
Can you try feliway before resorting to Rx meds? It may calm him...have a diffuser near the boxes.

I have a friend who took 3 of the 5 from the litter we rescued and one male will poop right outside the box if he is upset or if the box has not been immediately clean or if the owners go somewhere overnight...any other time, he is fine.
I admit I just glanced at your post and the replies so apologies if I am repeating anything.
Whether he is the new cat or a new cat has been added, that is change. Their personalities to change a little as they grow up and even if the other cat had been there, his growing may have raised some new territory issues.
Post back and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

I found this website; maybe it will give you some ideas:

Cat Pooping Outside the Litter Box Problem?

There's an option to do a phone consultation, but it is pretty expensive....


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Hmmmm. I was gonna suggest cat attract. The only other thing I would TRY to do is catch him in the act of pooping on the floor...low growly voice say NO or BAD...pick him and the poop up - put them both in the litter and sqeak LOTS of good praises while you take his paw to the litter and scratch for him!!!


----------

